# Major Sponsor: Synthetek Industries



## Big A

To Contact Synthetek [email protected]
To visit Synthetek's website: Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products

SYNTHETEK makes unique products, that generally cannot be found anywhere else.

Syntherol - Site Enhancing Oil
Ingredients: Caprillic Acid, Capric Acid, Caproic Acid, Lauric Acid, Silica, Benzyl Alcohol. 100ml bottle

During the past several years, top professional bodybuilders, and more recently amateur bodybuilders have achieved muscle size of which was previously unimaginable. As the size of their muscles increased it became common knowledge that some of this size could be attributed to the use of Site Enhancing Oils.
Syntherol, the number one selling Site Enhancing Oil in the world, is formulated by a major pharmaceutical company; therefore, one need not be concerned with issues, such as sterility, which can arise with home made formulations. Syntherol - Because You Want To Be The Best!


Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator
Ingredients: Magnesium Aspartate, Potassium Aspartate, Heptaminol HCL, Adenosine Triposphate (ATP), Uridine Triphosphate, Sodium Selenite, Cyanacobalamin (B12). 100ml bottle

You heard about kynoselen... this is the more potent, safer, human version of it!!!
Syntheselen is an effective aid in the bodys fat loss, muscle growth and cardiovascular system improvement. It achieves this by stimulating the metabolic oxydation and energy transformation processes. Syntheselen is very effective at helping athletes become leaner, by reducing their bodyfat levels. It also helps build lean muscle mass as well as enhancing energy levels by increasing the athlete's cardiovascular endurance. Syntheselen will not cause the muscle cramps and heart palpitations that the veterinary Kynoselen can.



Synthetine - Lipid (Fat) Transporter
Ingredients: 200mg/ml L-carnitine. 100ml bottle

Synthetine contains L-carnitine. L-carnitine is an indespensible tool in the fat loss process. L-carnitine is responsible for the transport of fatty acids to the mitochondria, where they are burned for energy, as such enabling the athlete to lose bodyfat. The amount of body fat the athlete loses is directly related to the amount of fatty acids transported to the mitochondria. As such, an athlete will only burn as much bodyfat as is being transported by the L-carnitine, irrespective of the amount of fat loss aids that person might be taking.



Synthergine - Liver Protectant
Ingredients: arginine hydrochloride, sodium glucuronate, di-isopropylamine dichloroacetate, lysine hydrochloride, methionine hydrochloride. 100ml bottle

Synthergine is guarenteed to be the most potent liver conditioner/detoxifier available in the world. Synthergine is especially useful for conditions where the liver gets stressed due to the toxicity of certain bodybuilding chemicals.



Synthelamin - B-12 Appetite Stimulator
Ingredients: Hydroxycobalamin, cyanacobalamin, 2,000mcg/ml. 100ml bottle

Synthelamin a 'stack' of various time released B-12s. Not only that Synthelamin is double the strength of any other B-12 product on the market, but also the various time release B-12s will allow the athlete to use the product only once or twice a week instead of the usual daily administration that most B-12 supplements require. Synthelamin is a powerful appetite stimulator and a moderate vascular enhancer.



Synthelator - Vasodilator
Ingredients: 40mg/ml adenosine monophosphate (AMP). 10ml bottle

This is it! The ultimate 'pro competitive secret'! Synthelator is the most powerful vasodilator currently available in bodybuilding. A competitive bodybuilder can achieve extreme vascularity when using Synthelator one hour prior to stepping on stage. You have NEVER experienced anything like it!!



SyntheBURN - Thermogenic Fat Burner
Ingredients: Caffeine, Synephrine, L-Tyrosine, Ginger 120capsule bottle

SyntheBURN is a powerful thermogenic agent formulated by combining the best fat burners on the market today. You tried other ECA based stacks in the past? Try this one! NOTHING compares to it! Use it before a wrokout and be amazed by the energy levels you will experience and the amount of extra weights you will lift! SyntheBURN is an extremely efficient fat burner, as evidenced by the fact that it is the primary choice of professional athleteswhen they require to burn bodyfat. As well as being an excellent fat burner, Synthe BURN is a very efficient energy booster, succesfully replacing the traditional morning or pre-workout cup of coffee.



SyntheBLOCKplus - Carb/Fat Blocker, Protein Optimiser
Ingredients: White kidney bean extract (phaseolamin), chitosan, betaine HCL, bromelin. 100capsule bottle

SyntheBLOCKplus is a proprietary blend of supplements designed to block both carbohydrates and fat absorbtion and to aid the body in protein digestion. The unique combination of white kidney bean extract and chitosan will effectively block the assimilation of carbs and fats into the body. Bromelin and Betaine HCL are enzymes that aid in the digestion of protein and create a synergestic effect to the already potent fat and carb block. It blocks carbs, it blocks fat and it helps you digest the protein. You can literally eat junk food and still be on a 'diet'! What more do you want?? The ultimate dieting aid!!!



SynthePURE - Pure Whey Protein Isolate
Ingredients: undenatured CFM whey protein isolate. 2lb container 30 servings

This is the ultimate protein powder!
It contains the highest quality protein in the world - whey protein
isolate, and NOTHING else added! It has no inferior proteins, sugars, fillers or colours added. It is PURE protein of the highest grade!
SynthePURE™ contains such pure protein, it is the only brand in the world that can be used all the way to the day of a competition!
Each 100g of SynthePURE™ contains 96g of whey protein isolate, 0.8g of carbohydrate and 0.3g of fat!
It has no taste - it mixes instantly in water, juice or milk, without the need of a blender. It can be added to cooking.
It does not cause any bloating, gas or upset stomach, like all other inferior brands of protein do!
You owe it to yourself to see what a REAL HIGH QUALITY WHEY
ISOLATE product is like!
No other protein supplement in the world compares!



SyntheBLEND - Protein Blend/Meal Replacement
Ingredients: Body-Building Proteins (whey isolate, whey concentrate, casein, soy isolate), non-fat milk protein, dutch cocoa powder, flavour, ButterBuds Cream Plus™, Splenda™ sweetener (955)
5lbs (76 oz) 2.275kg container 75 servings

Do you want an awesome tasting shake that covers all your protein
needs? A shake that you can use for muscle gain by adding it to your meals or use it for fat loss by replacing meals with it?
THIS IS IT! Awesome dutch chocolate taste, it mixes instantly in water or milk, with or without a blender, it covers all your protein needs without any bloating, gas or upset stomach!
SyntheBLEND™ is a low fat, proprietary blend of body-building
proteins.
SyntheBLEND™ contains proteins from a range of sources, such as
whey, casein, soy and milk, to ensure that an athlete's complete needs are met.
Due to the various proteins included, SyntheBLEND™ quickly
replenishes nitrogen stores in hard trained muscles, as well as having a sustained effect, ensuring nitrogen levels are kept high for many hours after consumption.
Each 30g (2 heaped table spoons) serving of SyntheBLEND™ provides 20g of protein, 7.3g of carbohydrates and only 0.7g of fat!
SyntheBLEND™ makes an ideal everyday use protein supplement or meal replacement.



SyntheDEXTRIN - Maltodextrin Pure Carbohydrate
Ingredients: 100% pure maltodextrin
5lbs (76 oz) 2.275kg container 75 servings

SyntheDEXTRIN™ does not contain any fat or protein. It is pure
carbohydrate in the form of maltodextrin.
Maltodextrin is the ideal carbohydrate for fast energy increase, glycogen replenishment and carbohydrate loading, as it has a Glycemic Index (GI) of 100 which is as high as that of glucose.
SyntheDEXTRIN™ is also the last carbohydrate to be converted into fat, once digested by the body. This fact alone makes it the ideal dieting carbohydrate.
SyntheDEXTRIN™ gives you as much energy as glucose without making you fat! As such, it can be used on a fat loss diet, so a 'dieter' will not feel lethargic.
Welcome to the future of carbohydrate supplementation!
SyntheDEXTRIN™ - No other carbohydrate like it!



SyntheCREATINE - Creatine Monohydrate
Ingredients: Min 99% pure pharmaceutical grade micronised creatine monohydrate
500g container

Creatine Monohydrate has revolutionised the sporting world in the last decade, becoming the most popular supplement used by athletes.
Creatine is a 100% natural amino acid that occurs naturally in many foods, as such it can never be banned from sports or any competition.
Synthetek's Creatine Monohydrate is of pure pharmaceutical grade as well as being micronised so it can be absorbed by the body with maximum efficiency. Not only does creatine give you more energy to train harder, but it is a very powerful cell volumiser, drawing fluid into the muscles, thus increasing size and strength.
Gains of up to 5kg (11lbs) of muscle weight in the first week of usage are not uncommon.



SyntheL-GLUTAMINE - L-Glutamine
Ingredients: 100% pure pharmaceutical grade micronised l-glutamine powder
250g container

L-glutamine is the most important amino acid in the body for rapid muscle growh and post workout recovery.
Synthetek's L-glutamine is of 100% pure pharmaceutical grade as well as being micronised so it can be absorbed by the body with maximum efficiency.
L-glutamine is esential for maximum muscle growth, brain function and immune system strengthening. It is routinely used to aid the body in recovery after trauma such as workout stress, injuries, surgery and burns.
L-glutamine is possibly one of the most important substances in the body, and by using the Synthetek brand, you can be assured that you are using the highest possible quality product available, backed by lab analysis reports and the unique Synthetek quality guarantee.


Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, PayPal, Western Union, MoneyGram, money order or bank transfer!
Instant shipping! Quick delivery!

To visit Synthetek's website: Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products
To Contact Synthetek [email protected]


----------

